# Video: High Speed Wahoo Trolling and Deep Dropping, West End Bahamas 1-22-12



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Started the day with a 56 mile crossing over glassy seas from Palm Beach to West End. High speed trolled for wahoo on the outgoing tide and caught two. During slack tide we caught our limit of yellow eye snappers deep dropping in 600-650'. Also picked up a couple rainbow runners on the surface while deep dropping. Back to trolling for wahoo afterwards and landed one more before heading back to Palm Beach.

http://vimeo.com/35649009


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

Looked like a great day of fishing! Looking forward to doing some of that myself by summer. Thanks for the video.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Indeed. That does look like a great day of fishing. Wahoo is dam good eatin..............


----------

